# Ritchey WCS Carbon Fork



## mso

Help....Anyone know anything about this fork? I'can't dind any reviews.


----------



## Forrest Root

mso said:


> Help....Anyone know anything about this fork? I'can't dind any reviews.


FWIW, it seems to be a well regarded fork at Weight Weenies.


----------



## swerv512

i wonder how stiff the fork truly is.
i have a fork thats pretty light @ 420grams (still over 100g heavier than the ritchey-298g) but it's pretty flex-free.
in regards to forks, i'll take flex-free over slight weight savings.


----------



## Forrest Root

swerv512 said:


> i wonder how stiff the fork truly is.
> i have a fork thats pretty light @ 420grams (still over 100g heavier than the ritchey-298g) but it's pretty flex-free.
> in regards to forks, i'll take flex-free over slight weight savings.


Weight is no reliable indicator of a components mechanical properties. There are quite a few sub-300g forks that are very well respected and perform very well.


----------



## swerv512

Forrest Root said:


> Weight is no reliable indicator of a components mechanical properties. There are quite a few sub-300g forks that are very well respected and perform very well.


i agree. weight alone isnt a determining factor of performance, reliability, or even durability in cycling. i'm only suggesting using factors other than weight alone to determine a fork's worth.


----------



## Clevor

You need to be careful when buying this fork! There was a big hullabaloo a while back about counterfeit versions being sold by a guy on Ebay. They used to fall apart. I think the issue has been resolved - just be sure you get a retail boxed fork. 

In addition, many of the vendors selling the fork don't know the actual rake. Some advertise it as 43 mm. I got the lowdown from Ritchey: 2007 and earlier forks were 45 mm rake; 2008 forks come in 43 and 45, but I don't think any are on the market yet. If the box doesn't indicate the rake, it's probably a 45 mm. Since most OEM forks are 43 mm rake, you will be increasing the steering response.

I picked up one of these forks for my C50 mainly because the WCS graphics on these Ritchey products will look sweet with the WC paint scheme on the frame. That plus the WCS stuff have gorgeous carbon fiber weave and are pretty light (but $$$). The WCS carbon fork I have weighs 334 gms uncut. The Ritchey steerer expander plug is pretty light too, at 37 gms. This fork should quicken the steering of a C50 while lopping almost 110 gms or a quarter lb. off the bike.

It's a sweet looking fork with the gloss coat, colorful graphics, and cosmetic weave, but no doubt it won't be as stiff or good at damping as the heavy Star Carbon fork. That's fine with me as I have two Star forks as backups, including the original fork painted to match the frame. The Ritchey components should help turn the C50 into a light, quick(er) handling bike.


----------



## O-Man

I've had one on my Marin hybrid for over two years. No problems whatsoever


----------



## swerv512

Clevor said:


> If the box doesn't indicate the rake, it's probably a 45 mm. Since most OEM forks are 43 mm rake, you will be increasing the steering response.


i always thought that it was the other way around- that increasing the rake will decrease steering response, similar to decreasing the head tube angle...


----------



## doak125

*Compression Plug*

I need a compression plug for the ritchey WCS carbon fork. Does anyone know where I can get one? If not a Ritchey is the FSA a good one?


----------



## Rubber Lizard

doak125 said:


> I need a compression plug for the ritchey WCS carbon fork. Does anyone know where I can get one? If not a Ritchey is the FSA a good one?


Any compression plug will be fine, doesn't matter the brand. 

I have enjoyed my WCS fork om my moots. It's light, stiff and hasn't broken and thats all that matters to me.


----------



## SM-Rider

*The fork is solid...*

The Ritchey WCS Carbon has been excellent for me. It certainly increased the responsivenss of my bike and is absolutely gorgeous! I can't think of any complaints with it.


----------



## jhamlin38

I'm thinking about nixing the mizuno from my fondriest and using a ritchey fork too. A friend of mine prefers his over the fork he took off his cannondale.


----------



## Juanmoretime

A friend of mine who is an ex mountain bike pro is riding the Ritchey WCS fork on his road bike for about a year and a half and loves the fork. He's no light weight either at 190 lbs.


----------

